# Homework on the Sabbath



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 20, 2005)

So it's sunday, and I have a HUUGE project due tomorrow and it's the sabbath.

What do I do? ( I don't care about the shoulda coulda responses)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 20, 2005)

Enjoy the Sabbath today. Go to bed early. And get up early to finish your project.


----------



## govols (Feb 20, 2005)

Doesn't the Sabbath for the PCA'ers, tongue against my cheek, end tonight anyways? Didn't it start last night?

I would do my homework tonight and next time make sure that I don't get in this pickle again. Sometimes it can't be helped but most of the time it can.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 20, 2005)

The Lord's Day is to be kept holy from midnight to midnight. 

On occasions when something major has to be done by Monday morning, I try to get it done by the previous Saturday or else get up as early as necessary in the wee hours of Monday morning.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 20, 2005)

One has to ask, is your oxen in a ditch? What did you do with your Saturday?


----------



## TimV (Feb 20, 2005)

What Scott said.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Doesn't the Sabbath for the PCA'ers, tongue against my cheek, end tonight anyways? Didn't it start last night?



VII. As it is the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in his Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment binding all men in all ages, he hath particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto him:[34] which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week,[35] and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week, which, in Scripture, is called the Lord's day,[36] and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath.[37]

34. Exod. 20:8-11; Isa. 56:2- 7
35. Gen. 2:2-3; I Cor. 16:1-2; Acts 20:7
36. Rev. 1:10
37. Matt. 5:17-18; Mark 2:27-28; Rom. 13:8-10; James 2:8-12

[Edited on 2-20-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree with Patrick. Get up early to finish it. I think I get up really early Mondays more often than any other day (normally because I didn't use my Saturday as well as I could have)! 
Praying that everything goes okay,
Jessica

P.S. I'm assuming that it's a project for school. If so, do you guys have school on President's Day? (Here in Washington, we have it off).


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 20, 2005)

The project is worth of 15 percent of my total grade in the class.

My friday and saturday were spent paralized from doing it because I was at home for a doctors apointment, and thus away from the papers that were in reserve at the school Library. So I got back on campus around 4ish yesterday and did some work, and have an overwhelming amount left. I worked a lot on it today.... I told myself to try to wait till tonight and enjoy the sabbath day, but the thought of the paper being worth 15 percent of my total grade and the large amount of work needed to be finished, made it impossible to enjoy anything, so I started working on it again. 

Pulling an all nighter would hurt my school work and metnal performance for the following monday. Good grades are very important to my parents and God.....


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been doing school work all day, but I'm in a Bible school ... so that means I've been studying Hebrew today and translating biblical texts into English. Is that a sin? I'm studying God's word.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I have been doing school work all day, but I'm in a Bible school ... so that means I've been studying Hebrew today and translating biblical texts into English. Is that a sin? I'm studying God's word.



The simple exercise of "studying God's word" does not mean that one is engaging in devotional exercises. Like DA Carson said in chapel once, "some people enjoy studying rocks, others enjoy studying math, and still others enjoy studying the Bible." Remember: some of the world's greatest liberals (i.e. Bultmann) studied the Bible until they could quote any part of it that they wanted to.

The question for you is: what was your purpose in studying it? I would contend that it is possible to even attend worship services and have it be sin if we do it for the wrong motive. Examine thyself and tell me what was thy primary motive.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 20, 2005)

Tim,
Ouch! That does sound like a tough situation! I'm going to leave the Sabbath issue alone at this point - it sounds like you made your decision about that, at least for this project, and the Sabbath's almost over anyways! 

On trying to make the best use of the little bit of time you've got left . . . if at all possible, I would try to get a little sleep. I know that I'm a lot less efficient when I push myself into the wee hours of the morning. If it were me, I'd work until I could tell I wasn't concentrating anymore, go to bed, get up early, have a bite to eat, make myself a huge mug of strong, black tea, pray and set to work. 

Yes, God does require us to do our work diligently. But it sounds like you were providentially hindered from being able to work on your project the last couple of days. And in the end, we're never "good enough" for God on our own, no matter what we do, so you're going to need Christ any which way! So don't worry about that one! (I understand how you feel though, and I know that the parents thing can be tough!)


----------



## TimV (Feb 21, 2005)

Jessica and Scott say basically the same thing. Sounds to me like your ox fell into a ditch. I think I studied a half dozen times on Sunday during my 5 years at college, and last year I worked 2 or 3 partial days on Sundays when emergencies came up. I would never let anyone judge me on the matter. My oldest son aske once this year if he could stay home from church to study. He assured me it was an emergency and I simply said Of course.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 21, 2005)

You never know what God will do with your marks. I used to struggle to pass things all through school and never was the brightest student. Then in university I got whacked twice over the head - had concussion for ages (took me about half an hour to read a page of my bible and that wasnt with lots of thinking about it!) - and after that time I became a grade A student for the first time in my life! Two of my papers I stumbled through while actually with concussion.

God does miracles.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 21, 2005)

I am still working on this project and it's 5:07 AM! I have to go to a gas station to see if they have any tea bags.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 21, 2005)

Running around outside in the cold air is cheaper...


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> Running around outside in the cold air is cheaper...



Haha acutally I take prescription doses of speed I kid you not. (because I have been having problems with constant fatigue.) 

Part of my project is letters written from a son to his father in the 15th century. So I am stainng the paper with tea to make it look old.

[Edited on 2-21-2005 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------



## cupotea (Feb 21, 2005)

Something tells me a lot of these guys have been out of school for a while. 

I'm not proud of it, but I have to do work every Sunday night. What happened to Saturday? Saturday night? I was doing work. Friday? Work. Thursday? Work. And so on. When you're talking about stopping schoolwork on Sundays, it comes down to, just don't do the project. 

What I'm saying, Tim, is I've been in the same position as you--last night, even. (Major essay due today--20%. Not only did I spend all last night working on it, but I had to get up early to finish it, too. ) It's a very unpleasant situation. But you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I have been doing school work all day, but I'm in a Bible school ... so that means I've been studying Hebrew today and translating biblical texts into English. Is that a sin? I'm studying God's word.



Ha, you do that too, eh? I try to save my Religion course's work for Sunday, too, so I can feel like I'm at least partially keeping the day holy (since the work is reading/about the New Testament).


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Something tells me a lot of these guys have been out of school for a while.
> 
> I'm not proud of it, but I have to do work every Sunday night. What happened to Saturday? Saturday night? I was doing work. Friday? Work. Thursday? Work. And so on. When you're talking about stopping schoolwork on Sundays, it comes down to, just don't do the project.
> ...


I agree. While I personally do not have this problem I know many people that do. I am not sure why I do not as I do just as many papers as others. I manage most sundays not to do any work at all (hey I even have all my meals cooked for me lol...) but that is not always possible. Saturday can easily be taken up with work if I have a large assignment and I do not always finish it in time. Although that said some of my best marks have come when I have rushed the end of an assignment on Saturday, cleaned it up a bit on monday and handed it in without working on the Sabbath.

It is a great tool also for talking about the Lord. Many of the students I work with envy how I actually can have one day free a week. It might help though that I can live without a job...


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Something tells me a lot of these guys have been out of school for a while.
> 
> I'm not proud of it, but I have to do work every Sunday night. What happened to Saturday? Saturday night? I was doing work. Friday? Work. Thursday? Work. And so on. When you're talking about stopping schoolwork on Sundays, it comes down to, just don't do the project.
> ...



It might not be that you meant be that general, but this is bunk. I have been going to school for a long time (going on 11 years - B.A., M.A., J.D. now MDiv) with 8 years of full time work in between. I used to work regularly on Sundays. I do not now. If you think you are busy now, then plan on never keeping the Sabbath ever. You have no idea! This is the least busy you will ever be!

Do you have a wife? Kids? A mortgage? A car payment? A lawn to take care of? Repairs around the house? Get ready for them!

I have three jobs, full time school, 4 kids, and various and sundry things, and I never do work on the Lord's Day. Why? Because I am superman? No! Because I *need* the day of rest precisely because I am so busy. What you have said is a lie that the enemy of your soul wants you to believe. 

I don't really care to be right and you be wrong. I care that you all receive the blessings God has designed for you.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 21, 2005)

I have found through my studies that while we have lots of work etc... the Sabbath is physically needed. 1) You work harder during the week if a rest day is in site 2) You actually get to rest and so do not get so stressed and get to work harder again.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> ...



While I don't have as many illustrious degrees under my belt... I too have been in school a long time. And I too am able to manage work, full-time school (getting excellent grades, I might add), a family, church, etc... and I "somehow" am able to make Sunday a day of rest.
I too need Sunday as a day of rest to focus on Christ. Also, this is a glorious opportunity for us to testify to the world - in living color - that we trust in God to provide for ALL our needs... stepping out of the rat race for a day is a visible testimony of that trust. 

It can easily be done by anyone... and it should be done by us who profess Christ!

As a side note: I notice that some of you talk about being so hard-up for time to do your schoolwork... yet at the very time you could be studying you're posting on this site! This indicates, to me, unwise use of time. If you do it in this instance, chances are you (folks) have a general habit of unwise time stewardship. This isn't intended to be a condescending rebuke... more of an observation with the hope of encouraging you to take stock of your time and "budget your time wisely." (I, for example, used to post on PB a LOT more than I do now... it was just consuming my time too much.)


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Feb 21, 2005)

Basically, I'm just going to pretend that sunday doesn't exists when it comes to school. Like mtwrfsmtwrfsm etc. I guess I have just never sanctified the day as I should, growing up in a southern baptist background. So it's been hard getting used to and treating saturday as the day before monday.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 21, 2005)

> It can easily be done by anyone... and it should be done by us who profess Christ!



Keeping the sabbath validates our faith:

Heb 4:1 Therefore, let us fear lest perhaps a promise having been left to enter into His rest, that any of you may seem to come short. 
Heb 4:2 For, indeed, we have had the gospel preached to us, even as they also; but the Word did not profit those hearing it, not having been mixed with faith in the ones who heard. 
Heb 4:3 For we, the ones believing, enter into the rest, even as He said, "As I swore in My wrath, they shall not enter into My rest," though the works had come into being from the foundation of the world. LXX-Psa. 94:11; MT-Psa. 95:11 
Heb 4:4 For He has spoken somewhere about the seventh day this way, "And God rested from all His works in the seventh day." Gen. 2:2 
Heb 4:5 And in this again, "They shall not enter into My rest." MT-Psalm 95:11 
Heb 4:6 Therefore, since it remains for some to enter into it, and those who formerly had the gospel preached did not enter in on account of disobedience, 
Heb 4:7 He again marks out a certain day, saying in David, Today (after so long a time, according as He has said), "Today, if you hear His voice, do not harden your hearts." MT-Psalm 95:7, 8 
Heb 4:8 For if Joshua gave them rest, then He would not have afterwards spoken about another day. 
Heb 4:9 So, then, there remains a sabbath rest to the people of God. 
Heb 4:10 For he entering into His rest, he himself also rested from his works, as God had rested from His own. LXX-Psa. 95:11; Gen. 2:2 
Heb 4:11 Therefore, let us exert ourselves to enter into that rest, that not anyone fall in the same example of disobedience.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 21, 2005)

Cottonball,
I'm not sure if your remark was partially direct at me or not. Either way, to set the record straight, I'm currently a sophmore in college. 

This is my second quarter in a row taking 20 credits (for those of you who aren't familiar with the quarter system, this means taking 4 "real" classes - i.e. not PE, etc - per quarter, when 3 is considered full-time). I work part-time (though hardly any hours this quarter; I did more last quarter). And I get good grades and manage to have something of a life. 

Without doing my homework on the Sabbath. 

I don't want to condemn those of you who have done homework on Sunday; I often have a wrong attitude towards keeping the Sabbath, so I end up breaking it in my heart, even if it looks like I'm keeping it. But I do want to say that it is possible to get your homework done without doing it on Sunday. 

Ben, 
Thanks for the reminder about time management! Normally when I stay up really late Saturday or get up really early Monday it's at least partially due to a poor use of time! (But I really like spider solitaire . . . )

Tim,
Yeah, that's what I try to do. Pretending that Sunday doesn't exist when planning out when to study works pretty well. The only time when it's a real struggle is when I've got a group project due on Monday, and my group members just don't get that when I say I'm not going to work on it on Sunday, I'm not going to work on it on Sunday. 
How'd your project turn out?


----------



## cupotea (Feb 22, 2005)

Whoa, everybody, I didn't direct that at anybody in particular!



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> This is the least busy you will ever be!



I can promise you, it isn't. Because there's no way I'm going to allow(inasmuch as it's _my_ choice) my permanent situation to be like this.

Anyway, what I'm saying is, _I_ can't take a day off. How am I supposed to? What do you want me to do? Sleep even fewer hours? Not eat? 

I'm not saying I like the way things are! But thank God it's going to be over in just a few years! This is just a temporary, horrible, horrible, horrible, position. But if I stop doing my work, and fail my classes, then I'll be in school that much longer!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> Whoa, everybody, I didn't direct that at anybody in particular!
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand. There are 144 hours in the six day week.

Let's start with 15 hours in class.
Let's say you have 3 hours of homework per hour of class.
You eat three meals a day, and that takes an hour each (and that is very generous)
Let's say you sleep 7 hours a day (again sufficient).

What does that mean:

144
-15
-45
-18
-42
=====

That leaves 24 hours - beyond Sunday. My guess is that you are inefficient with your time. Most people are - including me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

It is precisely when we are so busy in life that we need to rest on God's holy day all the more. 

Martin Luther used to say that when he had so much to do on a particular day, he would rise early and spend the first three hours in prayer.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 22, 2005)

I would be the first to plead guilty over inefficient use of time.


----------

